
Ask HN: Do you not like this? - rrtigga
I&#x27;m building an app to solve the problem of how difficult it is to meet people with similar professional interests and goals.<p>It may be relevant to ask y&#x27;all since my target market would be professionals in tech. ;)<p>How can I improve this from a product level?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;projects.invisionapp.com&#x2F;share&#x2F;YX8KA9LPA#&#x2F;screens
======
rrtigga
Here is a link to the prototype:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12757843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12757843)

~~~
brudgers
That is a link to this page.

------
brudgers
After viewing the site I don't understand what functionality it provides.

